
GoPro attached to weather balloon recovered after two years - codezero
https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/3khrwc/i_sent_gopro_attached_to_a_weather_balloon_above/
======
codezero
Direct link to YouTube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EABQ5psUz70](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EABQ5psUz70)

Summary from reddit:

Launched in 2013 – they had an attached cell phone, but their coverage maps
were wrong. On re-entry, it didn't phone home, so it sat there for two years
until a hiker found it!

